# BUG REPORT: Timers not ordered by date.



## ksquared (Feb 2, 2004)

SW L145HECD-N
Boot: 120B
Flash: F051

When looking at the "timer" list, they are in random order despite 
"ordered by date" is clicked. "random" may actually be "by order created",
not sure, but not by date so still a bug.

I'm used to seeing the timers listed in the order they are about to be
executed and this caused me to double-check my guide to make sure I
didn't lose the recording I was expecting in a few minutes. Minor,
but a bug.

Cheers,
K^2


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

None of the sort features seem to work at all.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

ksquared said:


> SW L145HECD-N
> Boot: 120B
> Flash: F051
> 
> ...


I was going to write up this bug too, I've got a screen shot of it all prepared, but the description above is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Are you guys looking at the timer list on the DVR screen, or on the timer management screen? The timer list on the DVR screen is definitely not sorted in any particular way that I can figure out, but the last time I looked, the Timer screen had the timer events sorted properly by date. Is that not the case now?


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

DVR screen.


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

Actually, I would prefer the option to leave times OFF off the DVR screen completely...They do not exist on the 501 and I find them pointless. If I want to look at timers, I go to the Timer screen.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

ksquared said:


> SW L145HECD-N
> Boot: 120B
> Flash: F051
> 
> ...


If you access timers thru menu option 7 instead of thru DVR page, they are sorted by date.


----------

